# Calling Bootlegger



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

I need to go back stock on my main jets..I have dyno jet's in it now..But im looking for the complete jet and tube it sits in..and also the stock needles..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the stock jets and Needles but no tubes. If you need them let me know. :fing02: You may have to buy the sleeves...just curious...how come you need those? What size are your Dynojets?


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

My dynojet #'s are 140 and 146.. But the reason for the change is on another forum I gotta guy telling me to ditch the DJ jets and run my stock needles with (3) #4 washers and drill out my stock jets with a 1/16 drill bit..
My question to him was why put all the washers, the DJ needles have the clips..They say the Dj needles fit loose in the slides,and they taper too fast and are too short..Why so many problems with the kit, Some love it others hate it..Ive personally seen some bikes run like a bat outta h_#l with DJ's in it..
So how bout this,,
Do you have any 148 DJ jets i wanna go slightly bigger than i have but beacuse I have a Dynatek on the way, Just figured itll start burning a little hotter and my plugs are just slightly dark now..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Your Dynatek will not effect it that much at all. The reason some say that is because some bikes have issues with DJ needles...I have jetted about Sixty or more Brutes. I have only had issure with a VERY few...most were on the SRA bikes. Is yours running Good now? 

Do you have snorkels? If so what kind? Those are kinda big jets for a full muzzy but every bike can be different. I would not drill out the OEM jets...too much trouble...just buy a bigger size factory ones. They are cheap. Let me know how your bike is running and I will help you get it correct.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger's the man on the jets. He will get it right for you....CentralFloridaBrute..

Its going to depend heavily on your input...where shes at now, and where you need her to go...and do. That DJ kit can work just fine if it fits your needs.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> Bootlegger's the man on the jets. He will get it right for you....CentralFloridaBrute..
> 
> Its going to depend heavily on your input...where shes at now, and where you need her to go...and do. That DJ kit can work just fine if it fits your needs.



Thanks...and I agree. I would not mess with drilling jets and all that mess. Not sure why they would do that when you can buy new ones for cheap. :thinking: I will help you all I can over the internet or phone. I wished everyone that needing help jetting lived with in driving distance from me...it would be much easier....lol. Just let me know.....but really, don't waste your time doing all that drilling and stuff. Just buy new jets or use the Dynojets and stock needles if your having issues with your Dynojet needles. I rarely have any problems outta them...but then I have seen others with issues.


----------

